# Envirotex Lite?



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

I purchased some of this to put a clear on my spoons and crankbaits. Is there any tricks to get this to harden up? I paid very close attention getting the mixture perfect using a digital scale measuring by weight. I slightly thinned it with just a few drops of denatured alcohol. It has been on my spoons for about 60 hours....it's dry but feels soft and I can dent it with my fingernail. This was done in my basement at normal basement Temps and moisture. Does it need more time? Heat? I only done one thin coat.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

read your instructions again its by volume not by weight .. i also have a drying box for mine with a 200 watt light bulb and that helps dry alittle faster. last year i started running a 2 part automotive clear coat that works great but its a bit smelly and ill spray them outside. mix that envirotex till it bubbles like crazy then let it set a few min you have plenty of time that you dont need alcohol.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

X 2 what leadcorebean says. Mix it by volume. I've tried mixing by weight and couldn't get it consistent. The same amount of resin and hardener weigh slightly different than each other. Even a little bit is too much. And like he also stated, proper mixing is crucial to a rock hard finish. No thinning is necessary. A good batch of epoxy should be completely dry after 24 hours in low humidity at room temp. Actually faster than that but I don't touch them before they've had a full day to dry.


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks guys. It was my first time using this stuff. Last batch I used devcon and was okay but thicker than I wanted. So I thought I was doing a good thing with the envirotex by measuring by weight and thinning slightly. Lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Usually I use the E-Tex bottle caps as my measuring cups. Nothing to buy or throw away. A full cap full of each is hard to screw up. That makes quite a lot and will cover 5 or 6 smaller baits or a few larger ones.


----------

